# The Osteen Ministry Bible, New Living Translation



## tellville (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I found the new pew Bible for my church 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hope-Today-Bible-Leather-Bound-Special/dp/1416599894/ref=sr_11_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1235814141&sr=11-1"]Amazon.com: Hope for Today Bible (Leather-Bound Special Edition): Joel Osteen: Books[/ame]

SPECIAL FEATURES INCLUDE:• Book Introductions -- Joel and Victoria offer historical facts and information to enhance your understanding of each book of the Bible.
• HOPENOTES -- brief inspirational insights on scripture and how they apply to your everyday living.
• _Hope for Today_ devotionals -- encouraging insights from Joel and Victoria that focus on the principles and promises of God.
• Topical Scriptures -- a special section with verses to pray over during critical moments of your life.
• The Blessing -- Joel and Victoria's prayer for you that both proclaims and claims the promises of the Bible.
• This Is My Bible Pledge -- our declaration that His Word is full of divine truths and abundant promises for your future.


----------



## discipulo (Feb 28, 2009)

One more feature of a (the) CULT


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 28, 2009)

tellville said:


> I think I found the new pew Bible for my church
> 
> Amazon.com: Hope for Today Bible (Leather-Bound Special Edition): Joel Osteen: Books
> 
> ...





I hate going into my local Christianbook store... there are 

Youth bibles
Women's bibles
Senior Citezins bibles
Married couples bibles
Spirit Filled bibles
Single persons bibles
Praise and worship leaders bibles 

And the worst thing about it? Hardly anyone a) knows what the binle says b) Understands what they read 
And another thing! Most of the 'notes' are mans faulty opinions rather than exegesis of the text!!! 



> The Blessing -- Joel and Victoria's prayer for you that both proclaims and claims the promises of the Bible




I DONT NEED JOELS BLESSING! Neither does anyone else! 

I have Jesus blessing! and that is the blessing everone needs! The blessing of sins forgiven!


----------



## discipulo (Feb 28, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > I think I found the new pew Bible for my church
> ...



I remember a Pastor saying that in the old days the Christian Bookstore would have good sets on Theology and Christians looked with disdain across the street to the Roman Catholic Bookstore, packed with idols, saints prayer cards, rosaries, shallow booklets...

nowadays, he said, the same Christians bookstore is selling bumper stickers, key holders, posters, books on 5 steps to success or the secret of a happy life.

It’s been a long way down since the Reformers and the Puritans, with great noble exceptions till today, but just exceptions 

it looks very much like this today all over Christendom

http://www.christianbook.com/


----------



## Johan (Feb 28, 2009)

Seems like we have the same experience about the local Christian bookstore.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 28, 2009)

...most Christian bookstores have become trinket peddling stores, and offer nothing substantive in the way of theological books.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 28, 2009)

Someone please, shoot me......


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Quickened (Feb 28, 2009)

nicnap said:


> ...most Christian bookstores have become trinket peddling stores, and offer nothing substantive in the way of theological books.



This is one of those times where i am thankful for the internet. I got 90% of my books that way. I remember looking for Hortons book on covenant theology and i popped in my local "Christian Family Bookstore" (just incase)

What garbage is in there! After careful browsing the only two books of interest where Pipa's book on the Lords day and that one book titled "Why were not emergent by two guys that should be"

Which i found funny since the whole store was emergent

I asked if i overlooked the theology section (which i now find funny) and he says that its not his decision and if it was up to him there would be one but there is no market for it.

The less people know the easier it is for them to be misled. Reminds me of that one verse "my people are destroyed for lack of knowledge"


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## JohnGill (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't mean to sound dumb, but what's a Christian Bookstore? I thought good theology books were only available online. You mean there's an actual store where you can go in and look through them all?!? Truly we live in the millennium!

Oh, wait, never mind, just reread the thread. Christian Bookstores try not to sell good theology books.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 28, 2009)

Christian bookstore??? How oxymoronic!


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 28, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Christian bookstore??? How oxymoronic!





What does a 13 yr old with zits have to do with Christian Bookstores? Are you saying that they determine which books will be on the shelves?


----------



## cih1355 (Feb 28, 2009)

nicnap said:


> ...most Christian bookstores have become trinket peddling stores, and offer nothing substantive in the way of theological books.



This is true. However, there are some exceptions. The Evangelical Bible Book Store in San Diego sells good books. Most of the books are from a Reformed perspective. I went there last summer and I saw many books by Reformed authors.

Here is the link to that bookstore:
http://ebiblebookstore.com/


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 28, 2009)

Archbishop Richard Bancroft was the "chief overseer" of the production of the Authorized Version. Not sure he would approve. In fact, I can see "Rick" Bancroft giving Osteen a swift slap or two with his Canterbury cap.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 28, 2009)

> Joel and Victoria offer historical facts and information to enhance your understanding of each book of the Bible.



I find this hard to believe.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 28, 2009)

The only place to get good books is in Reformed Seminary bookstores and the internet. And yes you all are correct, most stores are only interested in profit...the shame is that the thing that brings people in is not solid theological discourse, but self-help drivel.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 28, 2009)

VOMITUS MAXIMUS


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 28, 2009)

The latest dynamic equivalent style translation and the latest in the evolution of the mega church pastor. Glory.

BTW, don't knock Victoria's contributions to the Bible. Perhaps she can include a sidebar in Ephesians on how to resolve angry conflicts in contemporary situations, say . . . on an airplane with a flight attendant? After all, the jury sided with Mrs. Osteen in the lawsuit with the flight attendant.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 28, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> The latest dynamic equivalent style translation and the latest in the evolution of the mega church pastor. Glory.
> 
> BTW, don't knock Victoria's contributions to the Bible. Perhaps she can include a sidebar in Ephesians on how to resolve angry conflicts in contemporary situations, say . . . on an airplane with a flight attendant?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 28, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> The latest dynamic equivalent style translation and the latest in the evolution of the mega church pastor. Glory.
> 
> BTW, don't knock Victoria's contributions to the Bible. Perhaps she can include a sidebar in Ephesians on how to resolve angry conflicts in contemporary situations, say . . . on an airplane with a flight attendant? After all, the jury sided with Mrs. Osteen in the lawsuit with the flight attendant.


for what its worth, the lady's lawsuit was rejected by the jury. she was nothing more than a gold digging flight attendant.


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 1, 2009)

Zenas said:


> > Joel and Victoria offer historical facts and information to enhance your understanding of each book of the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> I find this hard to believe.



Then all the more reason to get this bible. Clearly you lack the _proper_ faith.

::wipes up the sarcasm off the floor::

What I find disheartening is that people will actually go out and buy this rubbish only to be lead further away from God's truth.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 1, 2009)

Solus Christus said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > > Joel and Victoria offer historical facts and information to enhance your understanding of each book of the Bible.
> ...



Your statement reminded me of the following verse:

Hsa 4:6 My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge: because thou hast rejected knowledge, I will also reject thee, that thou shalt be no priest to me: seeing thou hast forgotten the law of thy God, I will also forget thy children.


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 2, 2009)

Bible...What?...he doesn't even preach the bible:
[video=youtube;U3euLlSdy2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3euLlSdy2c[/video]

thats why he can do things like this:
[video=youtube;fRYCP7f9gpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRYCP7f9gpQ[/video]
[video=youtube;MfwYU2pmWYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfwYU2pmWYQ[/video]


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 3, 2009)

Picky, picky, picky. Can't you all just let go and let God and show a little faith instead of all of that high falutin' Calvinist book-learning? I know people who swear that God "touched" them through one of the anointed messages (i.e., life coaching sessions) by brother Osteen. Next thing you know, you will be trashing the anointed ministry of brothers Kenneth Copeland, Kenneth Hagin, John Bevere, Markus Bishop, Morris Cerullo, Paul Crouch, Creflo Dollar, Benny Hinn, Rodney Howard-Browne, Larry Huch, T.D. Jakes, Bishop Eddie L. Long, Clarence McClendon, Peter Popoff, Fred Price, Oral Roberts, R.W. Shambach, Robert Tilton, or sister Joyce Meyer. I bet you guys can't even get a blessing listening to the likes of Marilyn Hickey!

[Ouch! It is really difficult to retrieve your tongue when it is buried so deeply into your cheek. Ouch! ]

More seriously, what is REALLY depressing is that some of these folks speak to more people on a weekend than can be found at worship in all of the micro-presbyterian denominations combined!


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 3, 2009)

Rod Parsley and Jesse Duplantis may feel slighted that they are not on your list.


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 3, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Picky, picky, picky. Can't you all just let go and let God and show a little faith instead of all of that high falutin' Calvinist book-learning? I know people who swear that God "touched" them through one of the anointed messages (i.e., life coaching sessions) by brother Osteen. Next thing you know, you will be trashing the anointed ministry of brothers Kenneth Copeland, Kenneth Hagin, John Bevere, Markus Bishop, Morris Cerullo, Paul Crouch, Creflo Dollar, Benny Hinn, Rodney Howard-Browne, Larry Huch, T.D. Jakes, Bishop Eddie L. Long, Clarence McClendon, Peter Popoff, Fred Price, Oral Roberts, R.W. Shambach, Robert Tilton, or sister Joyce Meyer. I bet you guys can't even get a blessing listening to the likes of Marilyn Hickey!
> 
> [Ouch! It is really difficult to retrieve your tongue when it is buried so deeply into your cheek. Ouch! ]
> 
> More seriously, what is REALLY depressing is that some of these folks speak to more people on a weekend than can be found at worship in all of the micro-presbyterian denominations combined!




If he is preaching more ways to salvation (ex. like Muslims and Mormons are ok) then people are not getting the truth. They can be "touched" by it, but it won't be the real God that they are being preached.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 3, 2009)

> Book Introductions -- Joel and Victoria offer historical facts and information to enhance your understanding of each book of the Bible.



*Genesis by Joel and Victoria Osteen*

Genesis was written by Moses a very long time ago. Moses lived in Egypt, which is some place East of New York City. Genesis traces man from the time of His creation where he was given God's DNA but then man decided to leave God in spite of God's sadness over it. It traces the bad things that happened as man forgot how good he really is. Somehow a big rain storm occured and people drowned because they didn't own the good life. The story traces an amazing fellow named Abraham who seizes his destiny beyond the borders of Ur and decides to build a great nation. His vision is seen fulfilled as his great-grandson, Joseph, rises to prominence as the Prime Minister of Egypt. A prime minister is sort of like a president but, back then, they still had kings and stuff like that.


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 3, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> > Book Introductions -- Joel and Victoria offer historical facts and information to enhance your understanding of each book of the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What audience is this Bible intended for?...sounds like a children's Bible


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 3, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> > Book Introductions -- Joel and Victoria offer historical facts and information to enhance your understanding of each book of the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





For sure. Thanks, Rich. I think Moses was like a life coach for people with bad self-esteem due to their economic disadvantages. But God wanted them to see their inner greatness and experience his blessings and all of that so that they could be rich too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 3, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > > Book Introductions -- Joel and Victoria offer historical facts and information to enhance your understanding of each book of the Bible.
> ...


----------



## reh cha cha (Mar 7, 2009)

Re: Christian Bookstores

Three have gone out of business in Phx AZ since April 08....
theology books are expensive and tie up revenue and there are limited customers to purchase them. The stores probably can stay in business by selling trinkets and nonsense gifts, but I try to support them.

There are many many good bibles. My favorite is the Bishop's Bible with the Psalms in parallel with the Great Bible. 

The 1560 Geneva is very nice too: however, I like most Bibles except the TV or Media Bibles or the Message by Peterson. The International Children's Bible is better than Peterson's. 

I do not think you can really go wrong with any good translation; I use many when I have a question. The 1599 Geneva has had quite a bit of editing to remove the 'archaic' phrases. Unfortunately, I like them.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 7, 2009)

I worked at a fairly good sized Christian bookstore in suburban Philly and the rent was paid by a ministry that owned a building with three sections; one was the bookstore.

They struggled to stay afloat just for utilities and salaries. Music CDs made about half the profit, maybe 15% was bibles. Church stuff ( VBS, Sunday school, little communion cups, etc) was a fair percentage, I'd guess 10%......

....so that means 25% of the profit was books, pictures, cards, trinkets.

You just don't make money selling books. And if you do, many of the books are garbage.

If you want to help, place an order at the local bookstore instead of the big internet sites.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 7, 2009)

Lynnie, I patronized our local Christian store (despite the economic disadvantage of it compared to internet comparison shopping) until it went belly up. Yes, it had Bibles and some good Christian literature. However, it was also full of Word of Faith nonsense and Osteen detritus.

My wife worked as a Christian education specialist in a large Christian store in our area a couple of decades ago. Back then they stocked some VERY good books that had the potential to uplift and edify. It saddens me to see Christian stores going out of business. However, it is hard to be overly sympathetic.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 14, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> > Book Introductions -- Joel and Victoria offer historical facts and information to enhance your understanding of each book of the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did you omit the part where Noah spoke to the lumber and told it "you are an ark" ?


----------

